# Lap inguinal hernia repair with open umbilical hernia repair



## dkanewi1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Question

Provider performed a laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair, removed the scope then extended the infraumbilical incision and repaired the umbilical hernia.  He wants to bill a 49650 for the lap ing repair and a 49585 for the open umb repair?  I thought if it's not a new incision, the umb repair is incidental to the lap ing repair?  Help


----------



## syllingk (Aug 23, 2011)

Two different sites. Two different types of hernias. Definitely not incidental.


----------

